# My videos need more views :c



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

You're My Everything || Vanna and Griffin || - YouTube Watch them please? I always forget my camera cord everywhere so I'm not making a new video for a few more days, but it's comingg.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

SAME. I'll sub you if you sub me?
http://www.youtube.com/user/skyhorse1999?feature=mhee


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I already subbed.  Thanks though! I'll try to get you more subbers.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice job


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorgeous Horse!! Love the videos


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Very Nice! My vids could use some views of anyone has time! 




Lalakjw619 on YouTube


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Subbed Sub back?


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Subbed love love love your videos!!!! Can you sub back my username is RabbitsandHorses


----------



## RahneShadow (Sep 27, 2012)

Subbed  Sub back?

Merry Christmas! - YouTube


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I subbed back to everyone.  I'm putting a new video up tonight too.


----------

